# 40 gallon breeder and convicts?



## RR38 (Jan 20, 2010)

Alright, so I was given a 40 gallon breeder tank that leaked recently. I resealed it and it holds water now. So now I get to do the fun part, get some new fish  . The thing is I dont know what to get. My local pet store has some convicts, and I have always thought they were cool fish. My question is would a pair do good in a 40? Using the 1 gallon of water per 1" of fish rule, it should work, but I know that rule doesnt really apply to cichlids very often. If the convicts would work, could I put maybe a pleco in there with them, or would the pair kill it if they breed? If the convicts wont work in a 40 breeder, what central or south american cichlid would work? I want at least two in the tank.


----------



## ZeroSystem (Sep 4, 2005)

A pair of convicts should work just fine in a 40 breeder. You may be able to get a bristle nose pleco and some large, fast moving dither fish in there as well, such as Giant Danio's or tall bodied Tetra's.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

If you plan to breed do not add any other fish. Plecos will eat eggs overnite. There's a lot of other things you could do with a 40 breeder... But, I like convicts too so......


----------



## RR38 (Jan 20, 2010)

TheFishGuy said:


> If you plan to breed do not add any other fish. Plecos will eat eggs overnite. *There's a lot of other things you could do with a 40 breeder*... But, I like convicts too so......


What are some other other things I could do? While I like convicts, I am open to other central and south american cichlids. I even thought about getting a piranha, but the girlfriend shot that idea down pretty quick :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

you can still get piranha and feed them cichlid sticks. They will get bigger and live longer... You could do a few different small growing species instead of pairs....


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

You could always do a pair of Salvini 8)


----------



## RR38 (Jan 20, 2010)

So, I have changed my mind with the 40 gallon. I had a guy trade me the 40 for a 55 gallon. So now I have a 55 gallon. I have decided to get some convicts. Now that I know what I am going to get, I have been doing a little research. There is plenty of info out there about how cons breed, what to feed and size of the tank they need. The one thing I couldnt find was what kind of rock work they like. I have looked at some pictures and videos on google, but everything is different. So, I am going to ask you guys, what kind of rock work do convicts like? Would cichlid stones work for these guys? I have a box that I bought off a guy and have never used, so if they will work that would be great.


----------



## Bearbear (May 8, 2010)

Anything with caves. Flowerpots, decor with caves, etc. Just arrange the rockwork to allow hiding spots.


----------

